# Special rabbet/rebate cutter.....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I was looking over the instructions with my Gifkin's jig and there are instructions to make a box. What caught my eye was his mentioning of a rebate cutter that is used with the box and joints fitted together would be used on the table to run around the inside of the box to groove for a bottom or top or both. This seems to solve alot of the problems we encounter when using these joints that don't allow us to just slot each board as the slots are visible when assembled. This has a bearing on it and keeps it from piercing thru the box sides. Here is a pic of the cutter, it is the second cutter in the photo:








Anybody know if there is a cutter like this avialable in the states? Pretty handy little item it looks like! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Looks almost like a under cut floor bit.
Take a look at the links below.

149-1612B Bearing,Floor Rabbet Undercutter & Floating Lettering Bits

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product.asp?pn=149-1202B


190-2535 2-Piece Tongue & Groove Flooring Sets	
http://www.eagleamerica.com/product.asp?pn=190-2412

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob! That Eagle bit looks like it would work with a 1/8 heigth of cutter and depth of cut. I wonder if the shank is long enough at 1 7/8 to get up to cut a box a 1/4 to 3/8 above the bottom of the box? You think this would work on the table and just run it around the inside of the box like that safely? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

challagan said:


> Thanks Bob! That Eagle bit looks like it would work with a 1/8 heigth of cutter and depth of cut. I wonder if the shank is long enough at 1 7/8 to get up to cut a box a 1/4 to 3/8 above the bottom of the box? You think this would work on the table and just run it around the inside of the box like that safely?
> 
> Corey



Yep I think so , plus you can use it for offsets letters (3D type) that would look neat also...on top of a box or sign.
The only draw back I can see, the box needs to be taped real tight b/4 you run the bit inside of the box,and then remove the tape so you can take it down and put in the base or top in.
The Bit would almost eliminate the error that I do all the time, going to far with slot or in the wrong spot and it shows on the outside of the box.
And I call myself dumb shit ,you did it again. LOL 



Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> The Bit would almost eliminate the error that I do all the time, going to far with slot or in the wrong spot and it shows on the outside of the box.
> And I call myself dumb shit ,you did it again. LOL  Bj


That is exactly what I am trying to avoid. I think I will have to get me one of those and at least give it a try, especially on dovetail joints where if they are a good fit they shouldn't come apart while doing it, don't think tape would be necessary... prolly on box joints though. Thanks Bob!

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Corey, some additional info that might be useful. Whiteside offers many bits that use a 3/16" ID bearing. You can purchase their #1955 multi-rabbiting bit set and have a complete assortment of bearings up to 1-3/8" OD. The 8 choices of bearing size allows for a wide variety of changes with your other Whiteside bits, such as their slot cutting bits.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Mike. The problem with using rabbeting bit sets is that the cutters are all too bit meaning that they are two tall. In order to cut the slot all the way around the box on the inside while assembled without going thru the joints the cut would need to max out at 1/8 to 3/16 high and deep. I don't know if I could control the slot down to that size on a slotting cutter either. Would have to be a big bearing to do so I think. 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I stand corrected Mike. I found that set, they have both a 1/8 and 3/16 cutter that would work and also a slot cutter. Several options avaiable, these are actually cheaper than the Eagle bit mentioned above. 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

This is the same cutter that I was speaking of that Roger Gifkin uses. Avaialble from Leigh Valley Tool. 

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=47818&cat=1,46168,46176&ap=1

Also a good way to safely to the operation.
http://www.leevalley.com/shopping/Instructions.aspx?p=47839

Not a bad price either! 

Corey


----------

